# 100$ rod



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

only ever used cheap rods but want to try a higher quality one. what do you guys think the best inshore rod is for around that price?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

St. Croix Tidemaster or Falcon XG Coastal if you want a hair cheaper.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the st croix and the falcon are great rods but their warranty system sucks.

Go up to outcast and get a shimano or one of the outcast custom rods. Then if it breaks you can walk in and exchange it.

With the st croix and the falcon they are gonna want you to send it to them with 40$ and then try to blame you for breaking it. Just my experience.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Flats blue rod, light gulf spin falcon rod, and what they said


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

What the other guys said! On top of that before you rush out and plunk down some cash. Go to one or two tackle shops, explain the types of fishing you do, target species and the reel you will be putting on that rod and they will help you narrow your selection. By going to more than one shop you also look for the best bang for your buck and you may catch a deal doing so. Another avenue to explore would be checking here on the forum to see if any members have a rod for sale that would suit your needs. You can always look up specifications on the manufacturers sites, even for a custom rod if you know what the blank is.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> I think the st croix and the falcon are great rods but their warranty system sucks.
> 
> Go up to outcast and get a shimano or one of the outcast custom rods. Then if it breaks you can walk in and exchange it.
> 
> With the st croix and the falcon they are gonna want you to send it to them with 40$ and then try to blame you for breaking it. Just my experience.


Fair enough. I've never had a rod fail/break that wasn't my fault, so I've never used their warranty services.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought one, used it three times. Loaded up one day hit my favorite spot and on the first cast it split just above the grip. I don't know why, it was my baby I was so sad but I just knew I could get it warrantied. I call them up and the guy had somewhat of an attitude and was basically asking me what I did to break it. Then he hit me with send me 40$ and we'll check it out. I had just spent 100$ on the rod now they want 40 more. I don't think so. So I chalked it up as a loss and went on about my business knowing I won't go that route again.

They are very nice rods just to much trouble for my liking.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Tobiwan said:


> I bought one, used it three times. Loaded up one day hit my favorite spot and on the first cast it split just above the grip. I don't know why, it was my baby I was so sad but I just knew I could get it warrantied. I call them up and the guy had somewhat of an attitude and was basically asking me what I did to break it. Then he hit me with send me 40$ and we'll check it out. I had just spent 100$ on the rod now they want 40 more. I don't think so. So I chalked it up as a loss and went on about my business knowing I won't go that route again.
> 
> They are very nice rods just to much trouble for my liking.


I had a tide master do the same thing with a similar experience with customer service. The shimano terramar is my weapon of choice now.


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Definitely shimano if not custom. I bought a rod ~12 years ago (Shimano Crucial) and have broken it more than 5 times. Each time have exchanged it otc for the same rod or the "upgrade" of the crucial. Best $160 I've spent!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i dont know anything about their warranty system but i got a penn legion rod 7' 3" medium light rod for Specks and Reds for 99$ last spring and it caught at least 150 fish since then including a huge red way over the slot at least 35". not bragging about size of the fish but the fact that it was caught on a medium light rod. the fight was a solid 25 minutes but got him in also pulled in a 25" Jack crevalle which fought like hell. anyways they are great rods and they look great especially with the sun glaring on them and its as light as those st. croix rods its practically weightless

Haven't had any issues with it whatsoever and you feel every headshake and anything else that taps your line (using power pro super slick 15lb) and casts a 3/8oz mirrodine a freaking mile

if i could afford another one i would get a 7'6" or 8' Medium action link below
http://pennreels.com/products/rods/inshore-rods/legion-inshore


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I purchased a Temple Fork 7' Medium/Heavy Saltwater Series rod and I have to say that is the finest rod I have ever owned...their warranty is pretty good but have not had to use it yet. I purchased mine at Bluewater Outriggers in Port St. Joe.....I know that someone locally has them as well...GBBT if I remember correctly...my .02 worth


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought an Ande Tournament Inshore rod 7'0" 10-25lb line to go with my shimano spheros 4000 and it is pretty good. It only cost around $35 and is amazing.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

Shimano Teramar. Many lengths and actions to choose from. I selected 7'4" Med-Fast. Awesome rod!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

"The shimano terramar is my weapon of choice now."

Mine to, I've got 2 of them and the best rods I've ever owned for the money.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> I just bought an Ande Tournament Inshore rod 7'0" 10-25lb line to go with my shimano spheros 4000 and it is pretty good. It only cost around $35 and is amazing.


i have a 7'6" casting version of the ande tourney inshore for my baitcaster its a medium action 10-20lb and i like it


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I also have a Ande Tournament inshore rod that I use as a secondary/mono rod. I also like it but it isn't as good with braid and it doesn't have Fuji guides.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, my $.02...
"Cheap" by one mans standard.... ? 
A less expensive but proven durable rod, and that we have used often, is the good old Shakepear Ugly Stick. As a matter of fact, a darn nice inshore series if you ask me. We have a few, and have had no real problems other than normal wear and tear. We have them in med and med-heavy action, really pretty good rods by our standards.
I have seen C.A. Richardson using the Falcon rods and finally bought one to try out- nice and lite, seems to have a good action.... but I haven't caught any fish on it yet. I think I'll like it with my Quantum Catalyst inshore reel.
I have had a Wright & McGill 2pc surf rod I like, but was totally blown away by the bad construction in the first series flats blue- broke one the first day we used it. We now have one of the second series, and are currently putting it thru the paces... It's not broken (yet?). We'll see.
I also have some Star trolling rods that have worked out very well. Chris swears by them (SAMs in OB). Maybe he can chime in on any Star rods they have for your interest. 
We also have some Penn rods (trolling and heavy offshore spin) Solid construction, good action, longstanding reputation. 
Other than that, custom rods aren't too expensive, and you can have it made to your exact specifications. You'll end up spending about $200 and up (depending on the blank and additions).


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> I also have a Ande Tournament inshore rod that I use as a secondary/mono rod. I also like it but it isn't as good with braid and it doesn't have Fuji guides.


I haven't had any problem with the guides and 15lb braid yet but if it becomes a problem I will just get it re-wrapped with some fuji k guides.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> I also have a Ande Tournament inshore rod that I use as a secondary/mono rod. I also like it but it isn't as good with braid and it doesn't have Fuji guides.



Im using 12lb P-line cx premium mono so no worries about possible braid incompatibility here


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

If you're to try a custom, check out the Baston Rainshadow blanks, very nice rods with numerous models and price ranges. Getbitoutdoors.com in Florida carries them, and I am not connected to either company in any way.


----------



## bith8791 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hurricane Redbone is a nice rod. 
I own 3 currently, a 7'6" medium, medium-heavy and a heavy action. 
I bought them approximately 4 years ago after I had 3 G.Loomis rods stolen at the boat ramp that cost over $200 a piece. 
They are every bit as good if not better and they haven't broken yet and they have a great warranty. 
I also have one of their offshore rods and fly rods and they're great as well. 
They cost about $99 and they've just been upgraded over the rods I have so they're even better now.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

My recommendation would be SHIMANO TERAMAR inshore series 7'6" medium light, and the TRAMAR 8' medium heavy with fast tip. For the money there hard to beat, but any thing SHIMANO would be good.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Tsunami Airwave ... I have a Stradic CI4+ 2500 paired with it. Super light combo. My favorite pomp outfit.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for all the replies! i think i'm gonna wait a month and try to pick up a teramar at the spring sale


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had no luck with high end rods. Tried several different brands and broken most of them. I am rough on equipment though. I firmly believe that the high end rods are too pure for me. I need a rod with a certain amount of junk material and good old fiberglass in it to survive. Never seen an ugly stick break, have also seen an all star coastal wrap completely around a trolling motor shaft and not break. I also have star off shore rods and love them.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are my two favorite spinning rods for inshore:

Falcon Bucoo 7ft. medium light: This rod casts longer than any rod I've ever used. I have a 7'2" Shimano Crucial and the Bucoo blows it away as far as casting baits like mirrodines, super spook jrs., and 1/4 or 1/8 ounce jigheads. The Bucoo also cast longer than the Falcon C.A Richarson Inshore series.

Green Carrot Stick 7ft. medium light: The Bucoo cast a little longer but this rod is so light and comfortable to use. The action is also great for fighting specks and slot reds. I've read that some fishermen have had problems with the carrot stix but I've had these rods for 3 years and they've never let me down.

I have a Shimano Crucial 7'2" medium light that I hardly ever use. I love the way that it fights fish but I'm not impressed with its casting distance.


----------



## chadyak (Dec 26, 2013)

As you can tell it kinda just comes down to personal preference. However, you can't go wrong with Shimano. They have a new series out; Compre Inshore. This is a graphite rod and is super light. Some people say that graphite rods lack strength but I have reeled in several snook over 30" when I lived South Florida with these rods.


----------

